# paw trim, bye bye grinch feet



## Rockalicious (Nov 23, 2020)

So cute!


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

What a huge difference! Goldens do have the cutest paws -- so perfectly rounded and proportional to their bodies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice job! I think they have really pretty paws also and enjoy trimming Logan's.


----------



## LisaLaughs (Nov 21, 2019)

I see a Photo Contest theme here!!


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

Very nice job!


----------

